
Draft revision of ISO 8601-201x with EDTF extended date/time formats - fanf2
https://www.loc.gov/standards/datetime/
======
combatentropy

      ?  uncertain
      ~  approximate
      %  uncertain and approximate
    
      YYYY-MM-DD?
      YYYY-MM-DD~
      YYYY-MM-DD%
    

Interesting and perhaps useful. Databases have had null for "I don't know",
but we don't have halfway between "I don't know" and "it was 1985-12-23 for
sure."

But couldn't the same thing be useful for other data types, like integers? "I
think it was about 7 oranges." Or even strings. "I think his name was Bill."

    
    
      7~
      Bill?

